# Markeaton Brook Culvert - July '13



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 8, 2013)

This was about my 8th time in this culvert and I hadn't taken any photos, so myself and a non-forumer went for a wonder to both get out of the heat and to do some photography. The shade was most welcome 

Because I hadn't gone underground for a fair while, I completely forgot my wellies weren't waterproof. Oops...

Shamelessly copied from Mr Powers' report...


> The Boredomiser Culvert carries Markeaton Brook from near Bridge Street under the city centre where it outfalls near the Cockpitt Roundabout into the River Derwent



On with the photos...




Ford Street Bridge by jessnphoto, on Flickr




ReflectionZ by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Underground by jessnphoto, on Flickr




WOTWOT by jessnphoto, on Flickr

We started to head down the right tunnel but halfway down, but found loads of white gunk building up with bits of brown in it, so we turned around and went down the left hand one instead. No obstacles down there apart from pipes running on the ground. 



Which Road You Gonna Take by jessnphoto, on Flickr




The Light by jessnphoto, on Flickr

No sign of the dog that PaulPowers mentioned.

Thanks for looking  the rest of my photos from this trip can be found here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesstified/sets/72157634541319178/.


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2013)

The council usually remove stuff like that, not good to have decaying animals fouling up fresh watercourses.

You got some nice photos there, I really like the second one.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 8, 2013)

"white gunk building up with bits of brown in it"

Chances are that is what remains of the dog by now 

Cracking pics


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, both  I really enjoy walking in this culvert.



krela said:


> The council usually remove stuff like that, not good to have decaying animals fouling up fresh watercourses.


That's true.



PaulPowers said:


> "white gunk building up with bits of brown in it"
> 
> Chances are that is what remains of the dog by now


We thought it might've been sewage as I didn't see your report of this until after we went.
Now you mention it, you may well be right  poor horse.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 9, 2013)

you know when it's sewage


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 9, 2013)

come in some of the Stoke sewers and you'll know what I mean


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 9, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> come in some of the Stoke sewers and you'll know what I mean


I don't think I could deal with any real sewage! I'll leave that up to you lot...


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 9, 2013)

you get used to it


----------



## MCrosbie (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice bit of fresh in the lungs dose ya good!


----------

